# laptop DVD won't open.



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Look on the face of the DVD player for a small hole - needle size, paper-clip
size.
You have it out - insert a paper-clip into the hole, probe around, and push the paper-clip in.
Should release the tray.
Best done with no power to the DVD player.

rossfingal


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Worked just like you said. Now I'm going to power off the computer and put the drive back an and see if it will work. Thanks again


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

reinstalled drive and it works as normal. That means my new printer is working! Thanks again!


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Always check the manufacturer's website for new drivers, especially for printers. :thumbsup:

Glad you got your drive working again. If it continues to be a problem, you can buy any external USB drive and attach it.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"packer rich"
You should probably get on "HP"s website and see if they have any
recommendations on cleaning your DVD player.
CD/DVD trays "lock-up" quite often.

The only reason I suggested doing this with no power to the player was -
sometimes the release is at a different depth.
Probably, not a good idea to be "probing" around with a sharp, piece of
metal inside a live DVD player! 

I do it all the time (100's of times, over the years) -
Usually, with the computer turned off, though!

Glad you were successful! 

rossfingal

Also, what "pyper" says!


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. When i ran the install disc for the new printer it did an update for the printer drivers. Going to use the HP website today and make sure all the device drivers are updated.


----------



## fiveohthree (Jan 23, 2012)

Try taking a needle and insert in a hole right below the button which you use to open the DVD ROM. It is just like how you open iPhone back cover.


----------

